
 Time doesn't scale - barredo
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2012/02/time-doesnt-scale.html
======
larsggu
Time doesn't scale, but does creativity? If art and innovation is rewarded
more than productivity, what will happen to those who can't deliver on those
premises?

